# Sealing Grout Before or After Caulking



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

After cleaning the grout and regrouting a jacuzzi, 1/16 & less joints (except for a few corner chips on the tile, that were filled with grout) -- it is now drying.

Am now debating if to seal the grout with silicone sealer before or after caulking at: the floor and walls joints, the vanity cabinets, and around a built-in access panel (panel was put in after tiles were recently knocked out).

The caulk chosen is Dap Kwik Seal Plus, selected for its color (not silicone based).

My concern with sealing before caulking, is that the caulk may not stick to the silicone sealer running behind it.

Have a concern with caulking over unsealed grout as well, about adhesion onto the dry grout (nonsanded). 

Which is best case?

Caulking at the floor/jacuzzi wall and floor joints had previously failed with seperation all along the tiles. _But have no idea what was used._


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I'd use a silicone caulk like Laticrete w/ microban. You need a flexible caulk for the jacuzzi area.

If the "tile" is natural stone (marble,trav) you need a neutral ph silicone or the acid in some caulks will eat into the stone. 

I usually seal first. I come back a day later to caulk. It's two trips but I do that if I have two jobs in the area so no big deal.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

olzo55 said:


> I'd use a silicone caulk like Laticrete w/ microban. You need a flexible caulk for the jacuzzi area.
> 
> If the "tile" is natural stone (marble,trav) you need a neutral ph silicone or the acid in some caulks will eat into the stone.
> 
> I usually seal first. I come back a day later to caulk. It's two trips but I do that if I have two jobs in the area so no big deal.


Both floor and jacuzzi have ceramic tiles.

That caulk color is biscuit and I haven't seen it anywhere else (we've already had to paint the new access panel, and this is the perfect color to blend with the tile - introducing another and it would stand out)

Note that the caulk is not going around the molded jacuzzi itself, but its base at the perimeter and that dastardly access panel.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

artinall said:


> after caulking at: the floor and walls joints, the vanity cabinets, and around a built-in access panel (panel was put in after tiles were recently knocked out.)
> 
> Caulking at the floor/jacuzzi wall and floor joints had previously failed with seperation all along the tiles. _But have no idea what was used._


 I misunderstood.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone familiar with this Polyblend caulk?

It says it is formulated for tile but does it actually stick over time?
Might it adhere to 2015?

It's not "silicone" but "siliconized". 

Does it stay clean/maintain color?

Impossible to tell the color match, given the photo chip doesn't already match its same brand grout chip.

Why can't these people package caulk in clear ends so that you can actually see what's about to come out in actual living reality?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Polyblend sucks. Use it and you'll redo it again within the year. Use silicone .

How about use the right caulk then repaint to match new caulk? Cheaper in the long run.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

olzo55 said:


> Polyblend sucks. Use it and you'll redo it again within the year. Use silicone .


 But is Polyblend better or worse than Dap Kwik Seal Plus?


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

http://colorriteinc.com/color-sil check this out they can color match any color and have most manufactures color ready to go


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

country_huck said:


> http://colorriteinc.com/color-sil check this out they can color match any color and have most manufactures color ready to go


That is nice, bumped into them eariler today. Been looking all over the place. Thx nonetheless, now am looking closer at them.

Would be buying sight unseen, so considering reliabilty in what they do - unless of course they're near close-on with all their colors.

Then, about the quality question. Have never used their stuff.

See where they ship overnight. Wonder what this stuff costs.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

artinall said:


> That is nice, bumped into them eariler today. Been looking all over the place. Thx nonetheless, now am looking closer at them. Would be buying sight unseen, so considering reliabilty in what they do - unless of course they're near close-on with all their colors. Then, about the quality question. Have never used their stuff. See where they ship overnight. Wonder what this stuff costs.


I use there caulk on all my custom showers, I use. There satin which is a lower gloss. It's 100% silicone so no issues with natural stone. 

It's about 12$ a tube if I remember correctly, they ship quick never had an issue. Not sure about overnight.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

country_huck said:


> I use there caulk on all my custom showers, I use. There satin which is a lower gloss. It's 100% silicone so no issues with natural stone.
> 
> It's about 12$ a tube if I remember correctly, they ship quick never had an issue. Not sure about overnight.


High value info. _Certainly after digging all the old failed out._

Thanks for all the posts, olzo55, country_huck

*Best of luck in 2014 and have a Happy New Year. *
*Hope its your best and then some.*


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Another vote for colorrite. Excellent product, excellent service, custom color matching service is very valuable. I've used them several times with great results.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Decided to place the order with colorrite.

BTW - talked with tech support and they said to definitely NOT use their color palette. Those are at least three shades off and I'll take his word for it.

They operate off of Sherwin Williams color chips which is still fairly convenient. 

Also, they offer a screw-on cap for storage which is nice. No makeshift screws or nails forced into the end. _Its nice that somebody thinks of these things._

- Not a huge fan of applying silicone but will see how they do.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Caulk cap

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000H5S8XY


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

My take on the custom Color Rite caulk (100% ATV silicone): 


Order mix/delivery: shipping & received within a reasonable time 
(noting delivery snarls owing to after-effects of 'Polar Vortex')


Color match: was relatively close to be fair though the silicone has a very different opacity than a solid color chip. Admittedly, it was much closer than we could have gotten by any other routes.


Application: since it was 100% silicone, the smoothing took added skill. The material goes on with considerable drag, however those caulks that offer excellent adhesion in my opinion do just this. Would not recommend the 'taping method' as the company suggests. This will result in non-flush transitions, even result in a moisture catch. A mere wetting of solution to cut the drag (which Color Rite may or may not recommend) during a soon press-wipe.


Cured Sheen: the satin option does not suffer from reflecting gloss as do other silicones on the market.


Overall this is worthwhile. Snap on cap _should_ make the rest in the tube re-usable.

Hopefully some of us can use this feedback. Caulk color combined with quality seems to be a weak link with many tile/stone jobs.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

To smooth silicone caulk use Fantastic spray cleaner. Other contractors have different ways. This works for me.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Wet your finger with denatured alcohol


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

A little dawn dish soap in a spray bottle works great, spray , smooth with finger, wipe finger on cloth when it starts to stick and have at it some more, denatured works excellent for cleaning any silicone mess .


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> A little dawn dish soap in a spray bottle works great, spray , smooth with finger, wipe finger on cloth when it starts to stick and have at it some more, denatured works excellent for cleaning any silicone mess .


Second!


----------



## 5starbuilders (Jan 22, 2011)

I like that lexell caulk for tile showers when I can find it.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

T N T Iooked at your profile, I thought you were along the lines of a demolition service hence the name, Tried and True is even better!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> T N T Iooked at your profile, I thought you were along the lines of a demolition service hence the name, Tried and True is even better!


Some days it would be nice to be just a demo service. All you have to do is tear stuff up all day.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah I think it's the way to go, what can the customer say? " I don't like the way you broke or busted all that out"!


----------

